# Connecter un iPad avec un disque dur externe



## Lamdaba (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Membre depuis + de 3 ans, ceci est mon premier message, je crois.
Je vais recevoir mon iPad 2 et me pose cette question :

Je désire ne pas encombrer mon iPad avec tout mon album photo et musical.
Pour cela il me faut utiliser un petit disque externe.
J'ai posé la question chez M-W, qui m'a répondu :_ Le kit de connexion photo pour iPad est nécessaire pour relier celui-ci à un périphérique externe_ 
Le kit de connection photo peut-il convenir pour connecter un petit disque dur externe, ou faut-il passer par un autre système ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé ?
Merci
iDan


----------



## NQuoi (16 Juin 2011)

Depuis iOs 4.2.2, la puissance de sortie du connecteur USB, du kit de connexion, a été limité à 20 mA, même une clé USB en demande plus.
Une solution, c'est d'utiliser un hub alimenté (bonjour la portabilité).
Cette limitation d'ailleurs m'a fait abandonner l'iPad pour la photo, car incapable de lire une CF!!!


----------



## Lamdaba (16 Juin 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Depuis iOs 4.2.2, la puissance de sortie du connecteur USB, du kit de connexion, a été limité à 20 mA, même une clé USB en demande plus.
> Une solution, c'est d'utiliser un hub alimenté (bonjour la portabilité).
> Cette limitation d'ailleurs m'a fait abandonner l'iPad pour la photo, car incapable de lire une CF!!!


Merci, mais j'ai trouvé ceci chez MacWay : 	
HyperDrive iPad Hard Drive pour iPad 1 & 2
Le premier disque dur externe pour iPad !
Réf : IPDHDS0005 - Modèle : HDIP-00
Famille : Boîtier - Boîtier disque dur 2.5"
Quand, heu, Qu'en penser ?


----------



## JPD (17 Décembre 2011)

Lamdaba a dit:


> Merci, mais j'ai trouvé ceci chez MacWay :
> HyperDrive iPad Hard Drive pour iPad 1 & 2
> Le premier disque dur externe pour iPad !
> Réf : IPDHDS0005 - Modèle : HDIP-00
> ...




Tu l'a achete?
un retour d'experience?


----------



## chti (14 Janvier 2012)

J'ai acheté le Kingston 16 GO pour essai... Mémoire flash, wifi AD hoc mais possible réglage en passerelle wifi, jusque 3 utilisateurs simultanés de choses différentes, possible code de sécurité.
Trés discret... Fluidité. Capable d'ouvrir dans des applications de l'ipad ce qu'il ne lit pas, de transférer à l'ipad... L'inverse serait aussi possible, pas encore tenté.
Lecture en plein écran possible.
Application agréable et mise à jour encore dernièrement pour gérer le tout.

Airstash pas encore vendu en Europe, mais à l'intérêt de lire aussi les cartes sd et autres...


----------

